# All new PS3 Slim Officially Announced!



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Follow the LINKY

Anticipated pricing of £300...

Personally I prefer the look of my existing one...

(apologies if it's a re-post)


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

might trade in the standard PS3 for this, looks much better and will be quieter, the drone from the PS3 fat pi$$es me off big style

Daniel


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's £250 retail I believe, which isn't bad at all... 

The Amazon sale on the older one begins tomorrow too...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

hopefully the blu ray drives are much more reliable on these new units.


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Sold my ps3 after crimbo as i was skint,but seeing as they're releasing gran turismo 5 soonish thinking of getting one again.Its the nearest i'm going to get to the nurburgring this year


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Prefer the original myself, slim looks poverty spec lol. Noise hasnt been an issue for me neither, happy PS3 owner.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rtjc said:


> Prefer the original myself, slim looks poverty spec lol. Noise hasnt been an issue for me neither, happy PS3 owner.


Same doesnt bother me with Cod4 blasting through the surround i can hear a thing apart from bullets flying past my ears lol.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It better not be £300 as I read it was being released in the US for $300.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

jamest said:


> It better not be £300 as I read it was being released in the US for $300.


Isn't that standard in terms of electronics? The $ price = £ price to us in the UK??


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

I kind of think the old one looks better tbh
I have just got mine back from repair and she's running sweeeet  it is silent now too!!!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

cant remember the last time i used my ps3, 360 ftw, until gt5 lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

noop said:


> Isn't that standard in terms of electronics? The $ price = £ price to us in the UK??


Sometimes, but it is normally a bit less, around the 80-90% mark.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Press release


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

timster said:


> Sold my ps3 after crimbo as i was skint,but seeing as they're releasing gran turismo 5 soonish thinking of getting one again.Its the nearest i'm going to get to the nurburgring this year


forza 3 is out in 2 months and is loads better than yawny gt5, get a 360 much cheaper and save some purps


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

I really want one of these things. But it's all to complicated to me. It's called a Game console for a reason.
It's where you play games. 
If you want IPlayer. It's not that hard to get on the internet and watch something.Theyv'e installed it on the new PS3 Slim, and Music. They invented MP3's for that sort of thing. I just think it's complecated.
Not havin a pop.
It's just my opinion on it.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have ordered mine, it should have arrived today but wasn't at home!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't like the old one. Looked so scruffy with the shiny scratchy plastics. This one looks much neater and I'll probably be purchasing again. I sold my old one but now blu rays are cheaper and gt5 is close, it may be time to invest again:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

been looking for a real side by side pic  im more than happy with the 360 but i want to see what the failure rate of the drives are on the new ps3`s before thinking of buying another.i do however find it funny on how SONY made such a song and dance about backwards compatibility for the ps3 while pointing a finger at the 360 for not being as "BC" as the ps3,yet have done there best to play down the fact they have gone completely backwards now and don't even offer it lol.bit like the rumble feature "oh rumble is so last gen tech" sixaxis is the way to go.only to release a rumble pad later on lol.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I read that they will be £250, but ill get them tax free, the wonders of working at an airport!

I also prefer the look of the current units, I like the high shine too them! can get them all :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

£160 in canada :doublesho

http://www.videogamesplus.ca/product_info.php?currency=GBP&cPath=486_488&products_id=16170


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

silverback said:


> been looking for a real side by side pic  im more than happy with the 360 but i want to see what the failure rate of the drives are on the new ps3`s before thinking of buying another.i do however find it funny on how SONY made such a song and dance about backwards compatibility for the ps3 while pointing a finger at the 360 for not being as "BC" as the ps3,yet have done there best to play down the fact they have gone completely backwards now and don't even offer it lol.bit like the rumble feature "oh rumble is so last gen tech" sixaxis is the way to go.only to release a rumble pad later on lol.


More pics here...http://www.engadget.com/photos/ps3-slim-vs-ps3-original-vs-xbox-360-fight/

Didn't realise sony were doing so badly though, this makes interesting reading http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/25/sony-playstation-games-slim-gamescom


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> cant remember the last time i used my ps3, 360 ftw, until gt5 lol


Ive been forced into it thanks to the rrod! Ive had to buy Cod WAW and fifa 09 on it as KZ2 was doing my nut in! The games drop for fun and the pad is oh so cack!


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Traded my original 60GB model in at the weekend. £70 for a new PS3 slim, Killzone 2 and 2 year warranty at Gamestation :thumb:

New model is so much quieter than the old one - you'd hardly know it's on.


----------

